

KDE releases Amarok 2.6 music player - Tsiolkovsky
http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.6

======
lmm
Have they caught up with amarok 1.4 yet?

No, seriously. I switched operating systems so I could carry on using amarok
1.4 for a few months longer. When that became impossible I stopped listening
to music.

I don't feel I'm asking for so much. TTA support, CUE support, last.fm
scrobbling, a decent weighted random dynamic playlist, and the ability to
queue tracks, then repopulate the dynamic playlist without disturbing the
queue. Is amarok 2 there yet? I know clementine isn't, and won't be as long as
it relies on gstreamer (which gives its FFMPEG plugin, which can't play TTAs,
a higher priority than its TTA plugin, which can)

(I also love the old amarok behaviour where you could type in a search and it
would play only things matching the search, and then when you get rid of the
search it continues through your whole playlist, but I can understand why the
developers would treat that as a bug)

(Site is down, so apologies if the answers are obvious)

